

Justice Department seeks mandatory data retention - anya
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20029423-281.html
Criminal investigations "are being frustrated" because no law currently exists to force Internet providers to keep track of what their customers are doing, the U.S. Department of Justice will announce tomorrow.
======
teilo
A no-doubt unfunded federal mandate, forcing ISPs to retain a massive amount
of data, and participate in violations of the 4th amendment. And of course,
the supposedly freedom-loving republicans now in control of the House will
just line up right behind it. (FWIW: I'm a republican).

